# Alguien conoce que significan estas caracteristicas de la celda de carga?



## elcebollo001 (Oct 25, 2008)

hola que tal, tengo una celda de carga y estoy haciendo una tarea, pero como puedo saber sus caracteristicas de salida, es decir cuantos mv corresponden en libras ... estas son sus cacteristicas, pero no las entiendo muy bien. es el modelo lccd-750...alguien me podria decir ese dato? saludos

   	 Calibration Certificate Supplied
Tension Calibration Standard
  	0.25% Interchangeability
  	Premium Temperature Compensation
  	Rod Ends and Load Buttons Available

SPECIFICATIONS
Model LCCD S Beam Load Cell
Excitation: 10 Vdc (15 Vdc maximum)
Output: 3.0 mV/V ±0.25%
Linearity: 0.03% FS
Hysteresis: 0.02% FS
Repeatability: 0.01% FS
Zero Balance: 1% FS
Creep in 20 min: 0.03% FS
Operating Temperature: -18 to 66°C (0 to 150°F)
Compensated Temperature: -18 to 66°C (0 to 150°F)
Thermal Effects:
    Zero: 0.0027% FS/°C
    Span: 0.0015% rdg/°C
Maximum Load: Safe, 150%; ultimate, 300%
Bridge Resistance: 350 Ω nominal
Construction: 17-4 PH stainless steel
Cable: 6 m (20') 4-conductor shielded 22-gage wire


----------



## snowboard (Oct 26, 2008)

Hola, no soy experto pero te responderé lo que sé.


alibration Certificate Supplied
*certificado de calibración*
Tension Calibration Standard
0.25% Interchangeability
Premium Temperature Compensation
*trae compensación por variación de temperatura*
Rod Ends and Load Buttons Available

SPECIFICATIONS
Model LCCD S Beam Load Cell
Excitation: 10 Vdc (15 Vdc maximum)
t*ensión de alimentación de 10 vdc, 15 vdc maximo (es la tensión que aplica el display o cabezal de pesaje)*
Output: 3.0 mV/V ±0.25%
S*alida de 3 mV/V osea si alimentas con 10 vdc tu salida maxima sera 3mV X 10 V= 30 mV.*
Linearity: 0.03% FS
l*inealidad de 0.03% de la maxima deflexión de escala, osea la linealidad se corre 0.03% del maximo peso que pesa la celda*
Hysteresis: 0.02% FS
*histerises, osea responde a variaciones de peso sobre 0.02% del maximo peso que pesa la celda*
Repeatability: 0.01% FS
*repetitibilidad, si pones y sacas varias veces un mismo peso te garantizan que va a repetir con una exactitud de 0.01% de el maximo peso que pesa la celda*
Zero Balance: 1% FS
Creep in 20 min: 0.03% FS
Operating Temperature: -18 to 66°C (0 to 150°F)
Compensated Temperature: -18 to 66°C (0 to 150°F)
Thermal Effects:
Zero: 0.0027% FS/°C
Span: 0.0015% rdg/°C
Maximum Load: Safe, 150%; ultimate, 300%
*sobrepeso de 150%.*
Bridge Resistance: 350 Ω nominal
*el puente tiene "mas o menos " 350 ohm entre sus terminales, osea tomas un ohmetro y mides entre los cables y debes tener alrededor de 350 ohm*
Construction: 17-4 PH stainless steel
Cable: 6 m (20') 4-conductor shielded 22-gage wire*
6 metros de ccordon de 4 cables de numero 22 AWG
*


----------



## transistor007 (Dic 4, 2008)

muy buena respuesta, pero que significa Creep in 20 min: 0.03% FS ? yo tyengo una celda similar de omega y no entiendo bien ese parametro, me hace pensar que en 20 min la celda se rompe (fractura) como ocurre en las pruebas de creep?

saludos


----------



## transistor007 (Dic 4, 2008)

osea que segun la explicacion del amigo snowboard

Salida de 3 mV/V osea si alimentas con 10 vdc tu salida maxima sera 3mV X 10 V= 30 mV.

los valores minimos de este modelo seran:
0lb= a 0mv

y con los valores maximos del mismo modelo seran:
750lb=30mv

es correcto lo anterior o como? es decir, de cuanto en cuento va midiendo cada lb? o cada mv?
buena confusion para aprender!

saludos


----------



## darea (Dic 4, 2008)

> muy buena respuesta, pero que significa Creep in 20 min: 0.03% FS ? yo tyengo una celda similar de omega y no entiendo bien ese parametro, me hace pensar que en 20 min la celda se rompe (fractura) como ocurre en las pruebas de creep?
> 
> saludos



El creep en una célula de carga, es la variación de la señal de salida de la misma tras haberla sometido un tiempo determinado a un peso constante y bajo las mismas condiciones ambientales. 

En tu célula, sólo hay una variación del 0.03% en el fondo de escala (capacidad máxima de la célula) tras 20 minutos de haber aplicado el peso.


----------



## transistor007 (Dic 4, 2008)

excelente darea muchas gracias por responder, ya estoy haciendo un circuito que me adquiera estso datos analogicos que me va a adar la celula de carga. pero por el momento me retrace con la relacion de mv contra lb que cito anteriormente, pues  no entiendo los incrementos y las relaciones de estos!


saludos


----------



## metalfox6383 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola:

Quisiera agregar una pregunta:

El Output = 3mV/V es la salida máxima que tengo de la celda cuando se le ha colocado el peso máximo?? Si la celda fuera de 20Kg, obtendría los 30mV al haber colocado los 20Kg encima?

Gracias.


----------



## jol45 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola.

     El output = NmV/V  Significa que a carga maxima estipulada en las especificacion,  entregara una señal de N mV por cada volt de exitacion. Naturalmente sin pasar el maximo de las especificacfiones
    La espscificacion  *maxinun load* *No aparece *en las caracteristicas mostradas y es indispensable para cualquier calculo de trabajo tanto electrico como mecanico.

Saludos


----------

